# [A] FunGilde SunSide sucht!



## Sunshine1805 (10. November 2014)

Hallo an alle unsere zukünftigen Mitglieder!

Wir sind eine schon länger bestehende Gilde mit einer erfahrenen Gildenleitung.
Wir hatten nun vor WoD ein ziemliches Tief, da viele WoW verlassen haben oder den doch ziemlich toten Server Rexxar verlassen haben.
Nun wollen auch wir wieder richtig durchstarten, gerne auch mit der Unterstützung von Alleria die unserem Server wieder mehr Leben eingehaucht haben.

Bei uns soll es vor allem Spaß machen, wir rennen keinen großen Zielen hinterher sondern legen Wert auf ein nettes Miteinander.
Hier steht der Mensch im Vordergrung und nicht der Char.
Klasse, LvL und Equip spelen keine Rolle.
Wir werden (sobald wir wieder eine gewisse Größe erreicht haben) verschiedene Unternehmungen starten, z.B. FunRaids, Erfolge, PVP, Pet- Battles, gemeinsames Questen, Weltbosse, TS-Geblödel usw.
Raids sind (vorerst jedenfals) nur LfR- Gänge geplant, da leider keiner von uns für den Job als Raidlead geschaffen worden ist.
Sollte sich natürlich einer der Neuen dafür wie geboren fühlen kann man da gerne nochmal drüber reden.

Du solltest freundlich, hilfsbereit, kommunikativ, geduldig & treu sein und ausserdem eine gewisse menschliche Reife mitbringen.

Wir bieten TS, Forum, GB mit 7 Fächern & einen super treuen Kern an Spielern auf dem wir aufbauen.

Also einfach melden, wenn ihr Fragen habt!


----------



## Chrizzy0815 (14. November 2014)

Guten Morgen Sunshine1805.

 

Ich bin euer neuer Mitstreiter, zwar habe noch einen Testaccount aber das wird sich am Wochenende noch ändern. Der Zufall will es so das ich auch auf dem Server Rexxar angefangen habe. Hab also noch ein Werbt einen Freund Boost. Kannst du mich mal in deine Gilde Einladen wenn es überhaupt als Test Acc. geht, wann bist du denn on im Spiel oder wie machen wir das?


----------



## Sunshine1805 (15. November 2014)

Hallo, ich werde gleich (versuchen) on kommen.

Vielleicht suchst du dann einfach unter Wer die Gilde SunSide und schreibst mich oder auch einen anderen von uns an.

Einladen können wir fast alle, bin aber auch nicht sicher obs bei nem Probeaccount geht. Schreib mir dann einfach, dass du der von Buffed bist!

Versuche mich mal umzuhören ob einer am werben Interesse hat.

Wär aber schön, wenn du uns noch ein bisschen was von dir erzählen könntest.

Hoffe bald von dir zu hören.


----------

